# Important Notice! CORRUPT E-MAIL ADDRESS



## Uncle Bob (Nov 15, 2009)

I have been having problems with my personal e-mail address.  Someone has gotten on and is e-mailing people as if it were me.

DO NOT ACCEPT ANY E-MAIL FROM OSOROS@HOTMAIL.COM; AND DO NOT E-MAIL ME THERE.

Uncle Bob


----------



## JBI (Nov 15, 2009)

Re: Important Notice! CORRUPT E-MAIL ADDRESS

U B - I think Big Brother is doing more than watching you...      :shock:  :?  :twisted:


----------



## conarb (Nov 15, 2009)

Re: Important Notice! CORRUPT E-MAIL ADDRESS

Man Uncle Bob, I told you that if you lobbied the Texas legislature to make sprinklers illegal you'd incur the wrath of the Nazi Jihad, you best go into hiding for a while, maybe plastic surgery?


----------



## RJJ (Nov 16, 2009)

Re: Important Notice! CORRUPT E-MAIL ADDRESS

I have had many problems with emails. Check your browser settings and for any updates.

Lots of cookies and tracking devises on the cyberways.

I once had a problem with my computer while researching "Brass Valves" by mistake I typed in "A** Valves"  :shock: !! My computer has never been the same! :lol:


----------



## cda (Nov 16, 2009)

Re: Important Notice! CORRUPT E-MAIL ADDRESS

RJJ

Did you find any rated ones???


----------



## Gene Boecker (Nov 16, 2009)

Re: Important Notice! CORRUPT E-MAIL ADDRESS

OK Uncle Bob.

We'll leave you alone on your alter-ego email address.  Just be careful they don't track any of those offending emails back to you.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 16, 2009)

Re: Important Notice! CORRUPT E-MAIL ADDRESS

and I thought the NAHB was trouble :lol:

In all seriousness....that stinks UB!


----------



## pwood (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: Important Notice! CORRUPT E-MAIL ADDRESS

ub,

  you probably picked it up from casual contact with conarb,the guy who cruises those alternative sites with the funny sometimes perverse switchplates! :mrgreen:


----------

